# Making a Will



## Moblucy (8 Jul 2008)

Hi, 
Does anybody have any advice on making a will? How much does it cost roughly to make a will, should I go to my solicitor or is there somewhere online I can make one.
Thanks.


----------



## putsch (8 Jul 2008)

Yes you should take legal advice - homemade wills very often do not deal with the "what if...." situations - it shouldn't cost more than about 100 euro unless its unusually complicated (if you've another current transaction with your solicitor s/he'll often throw in a will for free).


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jul 2008)

Moved from  Other Financial Issues.


----------



## Complainer (9 Jul 2008)

some credit unions have a deal for free will service for members.


----------



## dazza21ie (9 Jul 2008)

Moblucy said:


> Hi,
> Does anybody have any advice on making a will? How much does it cost roughly to make a will, should I go to my solicitor or is there somewhere online I can make one.
> Thanks.


 
Firstly it is advisable to make a will and extremely advisable if you have minor children, a business, a partner etc. As stated above a will could be prepared by your solicitor for a cost betweeen €0 - €100 with a complex will costing more. It is possible for you to do a DIY will but if you do not do it correctly then the will may not be valid. For a small amount of money you will receive peace of mind, expert advice as to succession rights and tax planning and a secure place of storage.


----------



## johnson32 (15 Jul 2008)

if you already have a solicitor looking after you he/she may do it for free. my solicitor because im a client, did not charge me a fee for making a will!! so look into it before choosing...


----------



## Staples (15 Jul 2008)

Complainer said:


> some credit unions have a deal for free will service for members.


 
Would that be good will?


----------



## anon473 (15 Jul 2008)

I phoned 12 solicitors in our area and they were all 100 +VAT (competition my foot) per person (so for a couple with mirrored wills it was €242). I searched quite a lot on the internet and found no where that would do something specific to Ireland (I may have missed it or it may have changed in the last year) 

I wrote my own will in the UK (from the post office) when i was single but i had very little to bequeath to anyone so it was a little pointless.

To be honest the will we have from the solicitor in Ireland is VERY standard and I was tempted to give it to my brother-in-law so that he could copy and paste it for himself and his wife. 

Anon473


----------



## dazza21ie (16 Jul 2008)

anon473 said:


> I phoned 12 solicitors in our area and they were all 100 +VAT (competition my foot) per person (so for a couple with mirrored wills it was €242). I searched quite a lot on the internet and found no where that would do something specific to Ireland (I may have missed it or it may have changed in the last year)
> 
> I wrote my own will in the UK (from the post office) when i was single but i had very little to bequeath to anyone so it was a little pointless.
> 
> ...


 
€100 plus VAT is still value for money. Don't just look at the document produced by the solicitor for signing. A solicitor is trained with regard to the due execution of the will, the legal rights of other parties and tax planning and tax consequences on death. You don't get the benefit of this advice by copying someone else's will.


----------



## Towger (16 Jul 2008)

What about the bargan basement Clubman €1.25 will :


----------

